# Crew Listing/Gas Share



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

Can we start either a sub-forum or a sticky for people looking for crew members for tournaments (or to increase the boat's "limit") and people looking to do a "boat pool" to save on gas prices? People can post that they are looking to bring folks along on thier boat or looking for a ride in exchange for gas-split (not charters). Also, we could mention boat splitting for possible upcoming charters, you know, if the charter can handle 6 folks and you only know 4 people and want to reduce the per-person cost. That kind of thing.

I'll go ahead and get the ball rolling:

I'm willing to do a gas and bait split for a ride. Willing to travel anywhere on the Virginia peninsula and any bay-side marinas on the southside (no rudee). Willing to provide my own boat poles and tackle (which I would gladly share). Located in York, also willing to do some light boat maintainence nearby in exchange for ride. Would consider a charter-split if the price and species is right. Best contact through PM.
Thanks.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Scott, if I'm not mistaken boat owners can't even "legally" ask for gas share without a 6 pack license. Most of the guys I know have a set group of people they take out on a regular basis. Most of them have had bad experiences taking out people they've never met on the internet. Seems like most non-boat owners miscalculate the fuel consumption of a boat. Heard a story one time where my buddy took some internet guys fishing, ran to the Tower, then back into the bay to fish the rest of the day. Guys tried to walk away without cleaning the boat, giving him gas, or anything!! After he said something to them they tried to slide him 5 bucks! Depending on the trip, vessel, and number of people I spend between 20 and 200 dollars on split cost trips(Even when a guy tells you not to worry about paying, ya still should do it). I also stick around and help clean the boat.

This site already has the Boating board, which seems adequate enough for a Pier and Surf site. 

I'm thinking about trying to get on that tuna bite. Not sure who I'm going to catch a ride with yet though. Anyway, if anybody on this site has a boat capable of making the run, drop me a line. As always, $ in hand, and will help clean the boat.

I ain't going if that Ociferscott fella's going though!!!LOL Just messin Scott, you're alright by me. How's da wife doin?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Forgot to mention something. Some Charter Boats do make up charters if you'd be interested in that. Ex.- You have 2 guys, and they'll try to make up the other four.


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

drawinout said:


> Scott, if I'm not mistaken boat owners can't even "legally" ask for gas share without a 6 pack license...
> I ain't going if that Ociferscott fella's going though!!!LOL Just messin Scott, you're alright by me. How's da wife doin?


Hey I'm following you. Let's just say that no-one is asking, I just happen to be offering gas money to a friend (we're all friends on here ). I can understand where you're coming from though, so let's just keep any potential "friendships" to PM's then. Hint Hint,  

Also, the wife is doing good, we're makin' plans to hit the surf soon. I've been going to Bass Pro's Fishing Classic classes to try to learn a thing or two.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

US boat owners don't usually ask strangers to come fishing with us, that and if you can afford a boat gas ain't no problem,cast net -free bait.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that is just plain RUDE  LOL! :--|


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jeep2obx said:


> US boat owners don't usually ask strangers to come fishing with us, that and if you can afford a boat gas ain't no problem,cast net -free bait.


Yea, like I said, taking people you don't know is always a gamble. Don't know if I completely agree with the "if you can afford a boat gas ain't no problem" statement. When that [email protected]#$ is sucking down $200-$400 a trip, not everybody can afford to do that every weekend. Maybe if you have a little 20 footer with a single outboard, then buying gas every weekend wouldn't be a problem. All depends on how much you run it I guess.



tightlines said:


> Now that is just plain RUDE  LOL! :--|


Don't know what was rude. If you were talking about jeep2obx, he was just telling the truth.:fishing:


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

no hard feeling dude,but had somebody take a banana on my boat that i hardly knew,first and last. almost made him walk the plank.so sorry no boat ride to strangers.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jeep2obx said:


> no hard feeling dude,but had somebody take a banana on my boat that i hardly knew,first and last. almost made him walk the plank.so sorry no boat ride to strangers.


Hey, no hard feelings here, I know exactly how you feel. I wasn't asking for a ride. We used to have a 21 foot aquasport w/ 200 hp johnson, and never took out any strangers myself either. Did you make the banana man walk the plank? I don't even eat bananas, just to be safe.


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

Just for reference (from the coast guard website):

The question of when an individual becomes a “passenger for hire” has caused confusion but is actually straightforward. “Passenger for hire” means a passenger for whom consideration is contributed as a condition of carriage, whether directly or indirectly flowing to the owner, charterer, operator, agent, or any other person having interest in the vessel (46 CFR 24.10-1). For example, requiring strangers to share expenses constitutes a “passenger for hire” operation.

“Consideration” means an economic benefit or profit including payment of money or donation of fuel, food, beverage, or supplies. *It does NOT include a voluntary sharing of the actual expense of the voyage* (46 CFR 175.400).

Therefore, if a passenger provides any money, fuel, or supplies *as a condition for them to get underway* with that vessel, the vessel is operating as a passenger vessel and requires a Coast Guard-licensed operator... if an individual gives the owner, charterer, operator, agent or anyone else who has an interest in the vessel any money, fuel, or supplies that the passenger did not *freely* choose to share as part of the actual cost of the trip, the vessel is carrying a passenger for hire and must meet the following requirements...
(emphasis mine)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Bananas,*

and witches are all bullchit. Boats can't tell a banana from a ballyho, so get real. The capt might have been raised in bumahump Egypt, but the boat don't know.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> and witches are all bullchit. Boats can't tell a banana from a ballyho, so get real. The capt might have been raised in bumahump Egypt, but the boat don't know.


I'm not very superstitious, but I've come to believe in the banana thing. I'll never have that problem since I don't eat bananas anyway.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Great thing about running a charter boat is that when you move customers food to the onboard coolers you can check for bananas. You are not getting onboard with them and if it is an offshore trip you better leave the fruit of loom underwear at home as well. We believe in the banana thing because we have been screwed by it.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

You know maybe there could be a sticky thread where people who wanna get on a trip with other P&S members can post up & get the ball rolling.

I think its a good idea. I give NS4D props for posting trips on here. Al, gimme a ring I gotta few things i gotta talk to you bout. purdy work on the bluefin ya hoe.


----------

